# Would you go to Mahler's 4th locally or travel for Rachmaninoff's 3rd?



## Radames

That's what's going on in early May - my local symphony is doing Mahler's 4th, but Springfield MA Symphony is doing the much much more rare Rachmaninoff 3rd. What would you do? Go to the local Mahler 4 or travel 200 miles for the Rachmaninoff 3rd?


----------



## Bulldog

100 miles is my outer limit unless Bach himself showed up.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'd choose Mahler. But that's just me.


----------



## mmsbls

Since I like Mahler's 4th more than Rach 3, the decision would be an easy one for me. Even if they were playing locally at the same time, I would opt for Mahler.


----------



## PetrB

LOL. Completely a matter of YOUR taste. Even if you love each and both attract you the same amount, you will have to make your agonized decision 

Me, I'd go to the Mahler in a drop of a hat _and / or travel to hear it_: I wouldn't even walk two blocks in town to hear Rachmaninoff -- because that is the way my taste has it.

You have to make your own decisions about these things. If it is a 50-50 / flip a coin / toss-up for you, then "road trip" is a great added plus bit of adventure, or a big hassle minus -- again, it is _as per your taste._

Best regards.


----------



## Guest

200 miles is somewhat pricy, too. It's like a whole nother ticket.


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> 200 miles is somewhat pricy, too. It's like a whole nother ticket.


It is often more than worth it to get out of your more habituated parochial boundaries.
Sometimes, it is priceless.


----------



## DrKilroy

Just do not go for Rachmaninoff just because it is "rarer".


Best regards, Dr


----------



## JCarmel

Well...I'm a bit of a lazy so and so nowadays...so I'd decide that its just too far to go for either.... 
With the money that I have thus saved, I'd treat myself to a super selection of cd's or downloads...perhaps recordings of both the Mahler and the Rachmaninov that you'd like to hear/have?!
Seriously...go Local...go to the Mahler!


----------



## ptr

Is Your local band competent enough to play Mahler's Fourth? Who is the soloist and conductor, I love Rachmaninoff, but don't really think that his symphonies are very memorable (with the exception of the Symphonic Dances) or worth the expense of long travel.. But then, travelling out of town to hear any kind music is very rewarding as it will at best challenge Your perception of the music served at Your home base!

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

Mahler 4 every time.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'd stay home and listen to St. Pete/Jansons *Rachmaninov 3*, and Mahler CO/Harding *Mahler 4*. :tiphat:


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Insufficient information to make a determination*

What is your "local symphony orchestra?" Who's conducting Mahler 4? It's a challenging lead- and thus requires a good hand to keep it together. Who's the pianist for Rach 3? Playing _that_ well is an even rarer challenge. It awakens school-kid memories of watching a college faculty member attempt Rachmaninoff- and clearly, even to my at-that-time marginally trained ear, the performer was 'biting-off-more-than-able-to-chew." [If you make a lo-o-o-o-ng trip to hear a sub-par Rachmaninoff performance, you WILL wind up second-guessing yourself.] 
In my case, it didn't hurt so much, 'cause it was right there on the campus... but the problem was that a Music Appreciation written report was to include one's impressions of the performance. How could I say to the fellow-professor "seriously, your colleague was flying in heavy weather without the appropriate instrument-rating?". As a result, I was guarded in my assessment- and was red-penned for not saying enough. (Although I'm convinced that if I said what was *really* on my mind, it would have been worse for my grade.)

Will be interested in the sharing of further details concerning your options.


----------



## Radames

Chi_townPhilly said:


> What is your "local symphony orchestra?" Who's conducting Mahler 4? It's a challenging lead- and thus requires a good hand to keep it together. Who's the pianist for Rach 3? Playing _that_ well is an even rarer challenge. It awakens school-kid memories of watching a college faculty member attempt Rachmaninoff- and clearly, even to my at-that-time marginally trained ear, the performer was 'biting-off-more-than-able-to-chew." [If you make a lo-o-o-o-ng trip to hear a sub-par Rachmaninoff performance, you WILL wind up second-guessing yourself.]
> In my case, it didn't hurt so much, 'cause it was right there on the campus... but the problem was that a Music Appreciation written report was to include one's impressions of the performance. How could I say to the fellow-professor "seriously, your colleague was flying in heavy weather without the appropriate instrument-rating?". As a result, I was guarded in my assessment- and was red-penned for not saying enough. (Although I'm convinced that if I said what was *really* on my mind, it would have been worse for my grade.)
> 
> Will be interested in the sharing of further details concerning your options.


It wouldn't be a subpar Rachmaninoff or Mahler. The Springfield MA Symphony is doing the Rachmaninoff and they always play well. They did Rachmaninoff's 1st Symphony a few years ago and it was one of my favorite concerts ever. The crowd was very appreciative too. I actually like Rachmaninoff's 3rd way better than Mahler's 4th - and I've only heard it played once in concert - at Tanglewood a few years ago. Every couple of years I get to hear Mahler 4 in concert. My local Vermont Symphony is playing that. They always play well too - but the hall is horrid. It's was originally a vaudeville house. It was not built for classical music. The hall in Springfield is built for a symphony orchestra. The reverb is a bit less than ideal but it has good acoustics. I also can get a free ticket to that since I know one of the violinists.

I can't believe people don't love the Rachmaninoff 3rd Symphony. It's really great - very underperformed. Rachmaninoff thought the Third Symphony was one of his best works. I have a few recordings of it - Ashkenazy and two Previns. Previn made a recording of it in 1968 for RCA with the LSO that's my favorite. I also have his later 1976 recording for EMI - also with the LSO. But it's not as good. I don't think his RCA recording has been put on CD - I have an old cassette tape.



PetrB said:


> It is often more than worth it to get out of your more habituated parochial boundaries.
> Sometimes, it is priceless.


I actually DO go to Springfield all the time. Their concerts don't usually conflict with my local ones. The orchestra is good, the hall is good, the conductor is flamboyant, and I get a free ticket.

I almost never choose against my local orchestra. I was going to this time. But it looks like my decision has been made for me. I am having foot surgery a few days before the concerts and should not be driving 200 miles.


----------



## Oliver

Another vote for Mahler.


----------



## Radames

Oliver said:


> Another vote for Mahler.


Oh well - as I thought I was in no condition to travel. The Mahler 4 was good. I am going to keep my eyes open for a concert performance of Rach 3.


----------



## hoodjem

IMHO, Mahler's 4th is a wonderful, lovely symphony. The third movement _Ruhevoll_ is quite beautiful--an exquisite symphonic movement.

Rachmaninoff's 3rd is interesting at best.


----------



## Orfeo

Both works are wonderful, but Rachmaninoff's achingly beautiful work needs more love here. It's nostalgic, the Russian's looking back to the past and feels out of place (the glory years long gone, the life as he knew it over).


----------



## Open Book

Radames said:


> That's what's going on in early May - my local symphony is doing Mahler's 4th, but Springfield MA Symphony is doing the much much more rare Rachmaninoff 3rd. What would you do? Go to the local Mahler 4 or travel 200 miles for the Rachmaninoff 3rd?


My local orchestra did the Mahler 1st symphony last year. I have loved most of their other concerts, but they couldn't quite handle this one. Seiji Ozawa is quoted as saying that there are passages in Mahler that push the limits of instrumental technique. If that is true of the Mahler 4th, I would not listen to it played by anything other than a world class orchestra.


----------



## Judith

Travel or go locally for both, whoever is performing them


----------



## DavidA

In the UK to travel 200 miles to a concert is practically unheard of.


----------



## Josquin13

I'd stay local, because Sir Harrison Birtwistle says that listening to Rachmaninov is bad for one's health, & the flu season has started early this year.


----------



## Bulldog

I'd travel up to 100 miles to see and hear a Mahler 4th. As for any Rachmaninov symphony, I wouldn't pay money. However, I would pay big bucks to see the Rach. 3rd piano concerto and a few of his solo piano works.


----------



## Woodduck

Five years after the question was asked, one would need a time machine as well as a tank of gas.


----------



## Rogerx

hoodjem said:


> IMHO, Mahler's 4th is a wonderful, lovely symphony. The third movement _Ruhevoll_ is quite beautiful--an exquisite symphonic movement.
> 
> Rachmaninoff's 3rd is interesting at best.


Good answer only question no longer stands in my humble opinion.


----------



## perempe

I follow 3 of the best orchestras here (BFO, HRSO, HNPO), I travel 80 miles (twice) for a performance.


----------

